

Dextrose (jQuery game engine maker) acquired by Zynga - chewbranca
http://www.dextrose.com/

======
chewbranca
Wow, a more polished demo:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmtQOB_KFzU&feature=relat...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmtQOB_KFzU&feature=related)

They have multi monitor support as well as the ability to play super mario
bros inside of their game. That's pretty wicked.

I wonder if this engine will be released or whether zynga just swallowed it
up.

~~~
wccrawford
Stretching a single browser window over 2 monitors isn't really 'multi monitor
support'.

Not that the system doesn't look good, but give credit where it's due.

------
chewbranca
Aves game engine previously discussed here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1293816>

